# Room Temperature?



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

During the day, 75 (for AC) feels comfortable to most people as long as you're removing humidity. Should be similar for a dog. At night, you may want to set the temp a little lower to make your AC run, otherwise 75 won't feel the same due to rising humidity levels throughout the night. For heating, 69-70 is typical. I sell HVAC systems.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I set the AC to 80-85 during the summer. Last year I set it lower and our energy bill was ridiculous. We give frozen treats and hose everyone down when possible. We have fans going in every room as well. So far Bear has done fine when it's 100°+ outside and 85°ish inside.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Brave said:


> I set the AC to 80-85 during the summer. Last year I set it lower and our energy bill was ridiculous. We give frozen treats and hose everyone down when possible. We have fans going in every room as well. So far Bear has done fine when it's 100°+ outside and 85°ish inside.


80 might actually be tolerable as long as it runs enough to remove humidity. Bear in mind all of those fans are using a lot of juice too.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I keep mine on 74 sometimes lower at night. I also do between 68-70 in the winter.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Nairb said:


> 80 might actually be tolerable as long as it runs enough to remove humidity. Bear in mind all of those fans are using a lot of juice too.


True. We have 2-3 ceiling fans going at any giving time (even during moderate seasons). The AC skyrockets our bill 4x what our normal usage is.  

It's not humid down here in general. Thank goodness.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

72-73 degrees running dehumidifiers in spring, summer and fall and humidifiers in the winter


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Brave said:


> True. We have 2-3 ceiling fans going at any giving time (even during moderate seasons). The AC skyrockets our bill 4x what our normal usage is.
> 
> It's not humid down here in general. Thank goodness.


It can definitely vary depending on climate. It's always humid here in the summer, and it can get plenty hot. Had several 100+ days last year.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Not humid here, but gets very hot. Going to try to keep thermostat around 77 this year.


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks all. Sounds like I'm probably the bigger temperature wimp than Cassie will be LOL


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

I plan on 76 during the day and 70 ish when I'm home. I hate the heat and so does my pup.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I live on the NC Coast, it's extremely humid here in the summer. Early a.m. humidity levels are usually at 95-100% when I get up, dew point at 70+. Humidity levels will go down some throughout the day, usually around 80-85%, then goes back up in the evenings. I'm surrounded by water, we normally have a pretty good breeze coming off the Ocean or ICW though which helps. August is our hottest month with triple digit heat indexes, it gets blistering hot here then. Very uncomfortable. 

Our electric co-op recommends setting your thermostat to 78 to conserve energy and reduce costs, but for me and my golden girl, it's too hot. I usually have mine set around 73-75 during the day. Set it up to about 76-78 at night.


----------



## Bolledeig (Aug 10, 2012)

Uuah, I can't believe you guys survive in that cold.

I need at least 78 inside or I'll freeze to death. 76 at night.
We'll be installing heated floors (electric heat mat under). Will probably be the only house in Texas. 

The dogs don't seem to mind at all.


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

LOL I'm the exact opposite. Anything above 75°F and I'm sweltering. If air conditioning were cheap, my house would be 70° 24/7.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

DH, the big girls and I are fine around 78 inside in summer during the day. Puppy pup seems to need somewhere around 73 to fall asleep comfortably. We'll pay more electricity this summer but have a content pup. The plan is to up it by a couple of degrees once she is a bit older and can regulate herself better.


----------



## autumn's mom (Oct 9, 2012)

I am a wimp and Amber has thyroid issues (as do I with no thyroid) so she is always hot. I have it SET to 71 degrees, but often during the day will turn it down to 68. After all, the dogs are wearing coats. I also keep heat at 68, so we are pretty much the same temp year round.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

We keep the thermostat at 78 in summer, 68 in winter. Ben tends to sleep either on the linoleum floors or halfway down the stairs to the basement, when he gets hot, where it's a couple of degrees cooler. At night he still sleeps in the bedroom with us.


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

We keep our thermostat at 74° / 75° during the day and 74° at night. 





Nairb said:


> Bear in mind all of those fans are using a lot of juice too.


The fans in my house use less than 80w on high, I usually keep them on medium. I wouldn't consider that a lot of juice.


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

Bolledeig said:


> Uuah, I can't believe you guys survive in that cold.
> 
> I need at least 78 inside or I'll freeze to death. 76 at night.




Same temps here! I wouldn't want to see my electric bill if I had it any lower in this heat in Fl. I would freeze too! My puppy seems quite comfy. When she gets hot she just moves to the cool tile floor


----------

